# Mitchell G. Slater / Kirsty Elizabeth Slater / Gemma Stone / NotCursedE / CursedE/ ObscuredLeg / Edesruc / Still_Cursed



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread was a collaborative effort between @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes, @StuffedOlive, @Digattempt, myself and anyone else that has contributed information about CursedE on Tranny Sideshows - thanks!
Mods: If you require confirmation on any of the below, please DM one of the above. We have an extremely autistic breakdown of why Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater is NotCursedE.

*EDIT: CursedE confirms it's him, even without the breakdown lol. Katy Montgomerie, in his wisdom, shares a private message against CursedE's wishes to his 30k Twitter followers: *






*He also responds (predictably), telling us to choke on his dick via **Medium**.



*



Kiwis, meet Mitchell Slater AKA Kirsty Slater AKA NotCursedE.




https://archive.vn/IjJe8

Frequent visitors to the Tranny Sideshow thread will be well-versed in CursedE lore, because this cunt has managed to achieve the holy trinity of pissing off shitposters, Mumsnet and TERFs with his antics. Believing himself to be far too clever to be caught, CursedE has crowed numerous times about why little girls should just deal with seeing girlcock in changing rooms, how TERFs need their businesses burning down, and various TMI factlets about female members of his family. He also does not pass, in his own words.

But first, let me explain exactly why you should give a shit about this degenerate troglodyte:

First and foremost, CursedE (Mitchell Slater/Kirsty Slater) has made it blindingly obvious that he is a danger to women. He may hide it behind a twee ‘_Oh, I’m just joking lol_,’ but he has made numerous and long-standing claims of how much he enjoys impinging on women’s spaces and making them uncomfortable, and a festering dislike of any woman that does not bow to the ladycock. This includes, in no particular order:


leaving the toilet seats up in women’s toilets to remind them that male-bodied people are always present,
waving his dick around in female-only spaces,
breathing in deeply the air of women’s toilets,
speaking about being surrounded by teenage girls in women’s changing rooms
putting his dick on the door handles of women’s bathrooms,
Listening to ‘cis women’ shit in the loos
Wishing how he could shit a trans flag onto the doors of women’s toilets
Pissing on the toilet seats with his male piss
Pissing on women’s shoes in female toilets
burning down transphobes houses and businesses
threatening to put his cock in the mouth of an uppity TERF
how he approves of men crushing women’s skulls
sending death threats to UK MP Rosie Duffield

*NOTE:* Trans-supportive feminists that have come here curious about @NotCursedE/ Mitchell Slater / Kirsty Slater / Gemma Stone – *he is not your friend, and he is no friend to women*. If you must support trannies, find one that doesn’t consider you to be ‘worse than sex dolls.’ He hates women.



Spoiler: examples of the above 






https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.md/UBdUn




https://archive.vn/Lg9ib




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/OUWvP




https://archive.md/mwI9T





https://archive.md/w7Axy




https://archive.md/xL6Pb





https://archive.md/dJLo5




https://archive.md/HJKA2




https://archive.md/QkAmB




https://archive.md/6Irtl





https://archive.vn/OBYQU



https://archive.vn/tqbfY


Here is the ‘sex dolls’ comment, from his deleted Twitter account @ObscuredLeg





‘LOL take the girldick, TERF’ – from his old account, @ObscuredLeg







Burning down transphobes homes and businesses:





https://archive.md/HOHst



*Fallon Fox*

Despite having his own head kicked in at a young age by a group of angry men, CursedE believes it’s perfectly acceptable for woman to get their skulls fractured by fellow danger-to-women, MMA fighter Fallon Fox




https://archive.vn/Htwda




*https://archive.vn/RiGbo* 


*Rosie Duffield *

For context, Rosie Duffield is a UK Labour MP that committed the cardinal crime of saying that only a woman can have a cervix. Trannies chimped out, and demanded her resignation, but none was so angry than our Mitch, who made thinly-veiled threats to Duffield on Twitter and wrote numerous Medium articles about her.

*Note* – this is given an extra hint of piquancy when we remember that female MP Jo Cox was murdered a few years ago by a deranged man.



Spoiler



*Medium Articles by CursedE about the Duffster:*

“Sacking Rebecca Long-Bailey proved he can take action, so why hasn’t Keir kicked the transphobes out of Labour yet?” – https://archive.vn/nEmtI

“Labour MP Rosie Duffield says something transphobic then asks “but why are you calling me transphobic?”” – https://archive.vn/u7ePi

“Rosie Duffield (sort of) apologises for being transphobic” – https://archive.vn/NKEhW

*The Threats*






https://archive.md/BH1w4





https://archive.md/DMxdk





*https://archive.md/vNSp0*


CursedE played down his words, despite whining earlier that being mean to trannies was LITERAL VIOLENCE:





*https://archive.vn/yAOv2*




*Mumsnet*

No mention of our boy CursedE would be complete without mentioning Mumsnet. He hates the fact that there is a women-focused space to bash on troons, has gone there specifically to troll, has tried to organise mass trolling attempts and ended up banned.






In fact, just search ‘Mumsnet’ and his profile, the dude’s obsessed: - https://archive.vn/IBKDw

Instead of being content to live and let live, CursedE took to his 'journalism' to whine that the smelly ladies weren’t letting him play.

“Why I was banned from Mumsnet” – https://archive.vn/vg6Ol

“Mumsnet: “my kids is trans, how do I deny this?”” – https://archive.vn/hXHNu

“Mumsnet: His-terectomy?” – https://archive.vn/w6S9I

“Today in Mumsnet: Why can’t trans men just legally be women for my benefit?” - https://archive.vn/7ESot

“Today in Mumsnet: don’t you feel bad that someone did their job?” - https://archive.vn/eNgcB



*CursedE is also unhealthily obsessed with his penis, like all true and honest women:*




https://archive.md/NzAaB



Spoiler: Seriously he won't fucking shut up about it






https://archive.md/WVLNK





https://archive.md/w1r3j


Especially when asking others to suck it:





https://archive.md/6KVLY




https://archive.md/LJshn




https://archive.md/dLwSb




*https://archive.md/Ehg1v *



https://archive.md/4cDpv

Despite denying that a beautiful transwomen would EVER demand someone suck his dick or wave it about




https://archive.md/PiXZt




https://archive.md/N53H3

Finally, he believes that the only reason those pesky TERFS are upset is because they’re lesbians who just don’t know they like cock.




https://archive.md/IBM3k



*Other sperging:*

Telling a terminal cancer patient that removing her tumor would lead to her denouncing feminism (from his old account, @ObscuredLeg):





Telling ANOTHER female terminal cancer patient (@NikkiStix55) that the universe is trying to end her:




https://archive.md/aSoqp

He has also claimed he will ship hormones to young teens after the UK came to its senses and began the slow process of dismantling transition for the under-18s:




https://archive.md/5Tu6c

Triggering TERFS with edgy Sperging about abortion:




https://archive.md/XB834





https://archive.md/IgWX1




https://archive.md/jEv6g

Oh, and he also slept in his sister’s clothes at a young age, the little deviant (under his deleted Twitter account, @ObscuredLeg):








https://archive.vn/T7uZW , https://archive.vn/nFELG

Oops...




https://archive.vn/0yram



*Online Feuds*

A quick perusal of CursedE's Twitter page reveals he cannot resist sinking his (male) teeth into people with sensible ideas like keeping creepy men out of women's bathrooms.

*Graham Lineham *

Naturally, CursedE also has a hateboner for TERF High King Graham Lineham, which he has written about in The Independent and Medium, under his nom de plume Gemma Stone:





https://archive.md/LMjtO




https://archive.md/tCSHE





https://archive.md/tLmvh

*Miranda Yardley*

Hates him, but also claims to have met him




https://archive.md/OK4wM




https://archive.md/MvveF





https://archive.md/MfB0N

*JK Rowling*

Any troon worth their salt loathes the TERF Queen, and CursedE is no different. #RIPJKROWLING is fine, however denying troons access to vagina is evil and wrong. JK is also apparently a danger to children, not the troon whose Twitter header is currently this:







Spoiler






https://archive.vn/tngR0








https://archive.vn/KckQJ



In a bid to outdo a billionaire author, CursedE takes to Medium yet again to take the uppity bitch down a peg:


“JK Rowling is now blocking her fans on Twitter” – https://archive.vn/Ry3gn

“Hachette UK face backlash over JK Rowling support” – https://archive.vn/5r8WQ

“My response to JK Rowling’s transphobic rant” – https://archive.vn/ABvt1

“I ❤ JK Rowling - Transphobic dog whistles and where to find them.” – https://archive.vn/cjLlq

“#RIPJKRowling” – https://archive.vn/VBqaO

“JK Rowling’s fans threatened to cut my dick off” - https://archive.vn/BQkvU




*Twitter Bans*

CursedE has been banned numerous times for being a nasty twat. He has now, however, apparently gained an ‘in’ in Twitter HQ, which allows him to shitpost with impunity:



Spoiler: Mitch is apparently buddy-buddy with TwitterHQ



1) "A little birdie at Twitter HQ told me..." - https://archive.vn/WLMty

2) Had to ask someone at Twitter that he knew to lift a ban - https://archive.vn/qTTVh

3) Another mention of this 'friend' at Twitter - https://archive.vn/1o3jy

4) Talks about getting terfs banned due to this 'friend' and being a smug fuck about avoiding a ban - https://archive.vn/Q6U0f

5) Changes his tune and says that his ban must have been lifted because his journalism was just THAT GOOD that the Twitter overlords repealed his ban - https://archive.vn/pd1iM

Previous to this, he chimped out HARD at being banned, appealing to Reddit, his own blog, Medium and even Sargon of Akkad (see CowCrossovers below).

*Medium Sperging *

“An Open Letter to @TwitterSupport; #FreeCursed” – https://archive.vn/PsPSN

“My recent Twitter ban is a hard pill to swallow” - https://archive.md/h0NsP

“Banned from Twitter (again) @TwitterSupport” – https://archive.vn/aqtoQ

“Unbanned from Twitter (again)” – https://archive.vn/JgWza

“Banned from Twitter (again again)” – https://archive.vn/BYjuj


*Blog (now defunct) – CursedEBlog - *https://archive.vn/u4q0L

“#Bansparency @Twitter @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/2017/10/27/bansparency-twitter-jack/ (link is defunct and wasn’t archived before it was deleted. It can be viewed partially in the above archive link.)

“I’m banned again! C’mon @Jack” - https://cursede.blog/ https://cursede.blog/2017/10/06/im-banned-again-cmon-jack/ (again, link is defunct)

*Reddit Sperging re Twitter Ban*








https://archive.vn/A7jFA



*Life and Family *

The best villains always have a tragic backstory, and CursedE loves to wax lyrical about his poor council estate beginnings.

CursedE had a hard life, as an effeminate fatso in a poor working-class area. See here for some absolutely blinding accents and nerds trying to be funny. CursedE is the large blonde chap with the combover.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Only the TERFS are interested in this but still worth a read

Mitch attended generic shithole school in the depths of the Black Country, where fireworks and fighting in the corridor were common, as well as allegedly predatory teachers who watched CursedE shower because he was too dumb to listen to school uniform rules:



Spoiler: Retard










https://archive.md/452jo



Also got kicked in the nuts at school after an operation on his dick because he claims to have XX syndrome, like every other fucking troon that wants to be a vag-owner.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/orDbu




https://archive.vn/gGtQV



It appears that the apple doth not fall far from the tree, as CursedE’s dad took both him and his little sister into the women’s changing room for…reasons? Perhaps dear Papa first planted the idea of men in women’s spaces into little CursedE’s head.



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/0XSzf



CursedE’s family did what any proud working-class family would do, dutifully reminding him that he’d never be a woman, had a funny voice, and his sister pointed out it was like he’d died when he decided to troon out:



Spoiler: Fucking lol






https://archive.vn/3uXRd




https://archive.vn/o4myk



CursedE loves nothing more than to shit on the area that raised him (Bilston, UK). He fucking DESPISES his Black Country accent and has taken pains to hide it. Tough luck, Mitch! Yow am what yow am.



Spoiler






https://archive.md/02SUk



https://archive.md/NLfmz




https://archive.md/v9C5N



CursedE’s mother struggled on, bearing the weight of the twin demons of poverty and raising a histrionic troon:


Spoiler






https://archive.vn/St6F4




https://archive.vn/R8Ti5



https://archive.vn/WTd1t





Spoiler:  The same hard-working mother has also been outed as a bathroom masturbator by our dear Cursed: 






https://archive.md/oJGTX





Spoiler: And also a lover of barely-legal cock:






https://archive.md/uUH6G






Spoiler:  CursedE also outs his sister (same one who said it was as if he’d died) as having a fertility condition numerous times in order to own those smelly TERFS: 






https://archive.md/QJt2S





https://archive.md/DbNT9




*Fiancee*

He also has a ‘Slavic gf’, *Anastasia Long*, that he won’t shut the fuck up about because it plays into his fantasy of being a bone fide lesbian woman. Of course, CursedE describes them as a ‘Lesbian couple,’ despite the fact that he’s a biological man and she’s a woman.



Spoiler: Slavic Sperging






https://archive.md/dYVNq




https://archive.vn/Kpzk2




https://archive.vn/pxGrg







Here’s more CursedE confirming Ana is biologically female, and referring to her as a ‘lesbian’ despite that being scientifically impossible when the pairing is male/female:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/Ud4Dm





https://archive.vn/6rhHk



https://archive.vn/g65Wq




https://archive.vn/YyCo0




*CowCrossovers:*

Never one to let an asshole go unlicked, CursedE has ingratiated himself with fellow histrionic Shoe0nHead, both on @NotCursedE and his old (now suspended) account @ObscuredLeg:



Spoiler






https://archive.vn/QI77a





https://archive.md/3PhhK



He’s also appealed to fellow cow Sargon of Akkad when CursedE’s old OLD account, @edesruc, got banned:



https://archive.vn/S8WF0



Spoiler: “Sargon is Mum.” Why are the British so cucked? Also supports the infamous 'I wouldn't even rape her comment'









https://archive.vn/z3WTc




https://tw.tinf.io/notCursedE/status/929675992263688192




*Now, the part that TERFs have been frothing at the mouth for: *



Spoiler



Deadname: Mitchell G. Slater

*Current name*: Kirsty Elizabeth Slater

*Pseudonym, that they have published with The Independent and Medium under*: Gemma Stone

*High School: *Coseley School and Specialist Sports College, West Midlands, UK

*University: *University College Falmouth, Truro, Cornwall – BA Advertising





https://archive.vn/VqBC6

*Location:* Penryn, Cornwall, UK, TR10

*Hometown:* Bilston, West Midlands, UK

*Twitter:* @NotCursedE - https://archive.vn/xaWEX

*Previous Twitter Accounts:*

@MitchellGSlater – deleted, but can be seen in replies from his dad’s account –





@MitchSomething – archived here - https://archive.vn/64hMp . Who spoke to a suspended account ‘Ana_Long’ (cute Slavic gf).

@EdesruC - https://archive.vn/g79VX

@CursedEBlog - https://archive.vn/Xr4wp

@Still_Cursed - https://archive.md/Q5OS2

*Blogpage* - cursede.blog (now deleted) - https://archive.vn/u4q0L

*Old blog (as Mitchell Slater)* – mitchsomething - https://archive.vn/nnb1I

*Old blog 2 (as Mitchell Slater) *– mitchellslater.blogspot.com - https://archive.vn/KRFtu





*Old blog 3 (as Mitchell Slater)* – “WhatIDidOnHoliday.worpress.com” - https://archive.vn/jaFyy , https://archive.vn/ViwaZ





*Reddit Account *- CursedEblog - https://archive.vn/MEbvb

*Minds page 'CursedEBlog'* - https://archive.md/uKh1a

*Ask.FM account @ObscuredLeg *- https://archive.vn/Xqi3j

*Ask.FM account @CursedEBlog* (suspended or deleted) - https://archive.vn/GNEPU

*Gab account 'CursedEBlog' *- https://archive.vn/DYoSb

*Old Behance Account* – ‘Mitchell Slater’ - https://archive.vn/7gSEE , https://archive.vn/R4ame

*FaceBook –* Kirsty Slater, Mitchell Slater [deactivated]

A list of all of his journalist output can be found here.



And finally, the pictures:

Collage courtesy of @ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes







TL;DR
Mitchell ‘Kirsty’ Slater is a slimy, woman-hating degenerate who failed so hard at being a man he thought he may as well become a woman, because deep down he believes women are just defective men. He does not care about issues like birth control and access to abortion beyond being able to demonstrate their relation to trans issues. He will happily target terminal cancer patients if they have the wrong opinions. He will reveal intimate details about his female relatives if it scores points online. He believes transwomen – men – are the superior women, because they are men. He loves using both his male body and Twitter clout to intimidate women into silence, because it’s the only bit of power he’s ever had in his miserable life.


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> spoiler tag overkill, gorl



Apologies, I will edit it into something more managable. Mitch just has... a _lot_ of stuff going on.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe you could add the "very autistic breakdown" to the OP for the curious.

Aside from that, nicely done. I've seen this condescending lad pop up in so many troon discussions that I'm almost surprised he wasn't doxed earlier


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?

Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:









						Why I Disavow Any Use Of The Word 'Woman' For Trans Identified Males And Why I Am No Longer 'Gender Critical' - Miranda Yardley
					

I disavow use of the word 'woman' for myself and other transgender males. Further, I take an abolitionist stance on gender, I am not 'gender critical' as this implies the system can be fixed.




					mirandayardley.com


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 23, 2020)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Wow. It certainly ended up being comprehensive eh?
> 
> Would you mind editing Miranda Yardley’s pronouns? He goes by he/him, despite being a post op transsexual, because he doesn’t believe in gaslighting society:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Funky Tut (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never been so excited to see a thread hit the PGs.

I agree that there needs to be an autistic explanation connecting the dots as Mitch LOVES to pretend the picture of him isn't him. Show Musty Mitch your beautifully undeniable work my darlings.

Perhaps some larger pictures of him/people in his circle at the top as well.

Those are just my first thoughts but my general response is:

Feck. Yiss.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 23, 2020)

Mitch talks more about his dick than Ron Jeremy. I would normally say this is just your average run of the mill whacked out troon who abuses the report function to silence anyone who calls out his degeneracy but bragging about waving his rancid micropeen in front of little girls is pretty disgusting.

If anything the OP needs more info about Mitch chimping out. Troons pontificating about their debilitating mental illness and trying to give hormones to kids is pretty common as far as twitter trannies go.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## unclogged (Oct 23, 2020)

was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


----------



## Marche (Oct 24, 2020)

This dude


unclogged said:


> was this guy an incel prior to trooning out? the ramblings read like something the average incel would spew out


Given they are Trans lesbian who is constantly ranting about TERFs and had a daddy issue connection with Sargon? 
yes guarenteed.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

Krusty has deleted ALL his tweets and locked his account lulz


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 24, 2020)

This one actually makes me mad, I want to hit this person. Give me hats.


----------



## StuffedOlive (Oct 24, 2020)

I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.


----------



## GenitalFetishist (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really know anything about this troon, but I think it's hilarious how big of a game he talks online vs how he reacts once his social media is tied to his actual person.

Mitch: YOU CAN'T STOP ME, TERFS! SUCK MY DICK! 

Kiwis: If you would like to suck Mitch's dick, here is where you can find him to do so.

Mitch less than 24 hours later: WAHHHHHH I FEEL UNSAFE! DFE! DFE!


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s some classic CursedE, not in the OP.

June 2018, a gang of ‘women’ are seen beating a man in a London tube station



			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6618531/eicester-square-underground-station-man-attacked-women-gang-video/
		



Mumsnetters suggest that the ‘women’ look a bit... well... male.
Quote, ‘Women my arse’. 






						Group of ‘women’ attack a man | Mumsnet
					

Shared on LBC yeasterday here Have a good look at see what you think




					www.mumsnet.com
				



.

July 2018 CursedE writes a super angry Medium article alleging histrionics and transphobia.
Only one of these violent offenders ‘kind of looks a bit masculine‘ in ‘a few shots‘, according to CursedE









						Mumsnet: violent women are men now
					

Oh this one is fun one. Recently a group of women were caught on film attacking a man, and beating him unconscious at Leicester Square tube…




					medium.com
				





November 2018 and the case reaches court, all three are indeed, male.


			https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7695635/transgender-women-assaulted-man/
		






Honestly, I‘d rather all people, male and female, could travel safely on the tube, ‘Gemma’...

... but there were no actual women involved in this attack, so how it a women’s problem?

at least you had the decency to unlist your drivel. It has, however, been archived: https://archive.vn/iTUvU


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Salt from his 'followers.' - https://archive.vn/JVOoE 











Investigating 

All of this information was public. Completely public. The moral of the story is (as it always is): don't make your Facebook public access  and stop powerlevelling online, retards. 





Shall we break it to him?


----------



## Kirkorov (Oct 24, 2020)

StuffedOlive said:


> View attachment 1683651
> I love how Mitch says keep it on the downlow and Colin publishes it immediately.




 Nice of Monty to post that screenshot.


 That's precious how everyone on KF is suddenly *actual Neo-Nazis. * Who could get from the top of the OP to the bottom and come away with the impression that CursedE is anything but an angry, resentful little dude ? From spitting at women with cancer, to purposely organizing harassment campaigns because "Mumsnet terves".

 He was also banned from twitter like 10 times for abusive/harassing behaviour. And that's difficult, because being a Troon on twitter means you can break the rules most of the time and never be reprimanded. On one occasion it was because he sent a "Terf" a pic of porn, where a woman was bound up and being choked. 
 But nah, Monty, he's just a poor victim! You're all the good guys!


----------



## sirporkington (Oct 24, 2020)

Even more chimping out:













I love how THE TERFS supposedly gave us  (the neo nazis?? fucking lol)  the information. All they gave to the world was a picture of a fat dude in sunglasses.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Oct 24, 2020)

Funny how they never question WHY someone has a thread on the farms. You don't get featured here for being an innocent saint. 

You talked shit and now people are noticing you, wasn't that your goal?


----------

